# Recovery



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm running the K Exec recovery return from EZ Recovery, and in ROM Manager 
it tells me there is a new one, 6.0.1.2, is this one K Exec also?
* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

You don't need kexec anymore. Download the EZ Unlock app and join the party.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

